# What *has* she done?



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2005)

So Agent Sparrow fancied learning photoshop. Fine I said, it's really quite easy. Here, I'll show you the ropes. This selects things, these are layers, use cut n paste, these are filters. Why don't you rummage through My Pictures and see what you can create?

And so she did.

http://www.pbase.com/crispycrisps/image/48568549


----------



## pilchardman (Sep 2, 2005)

That's very good.


----------



## easy g (Sep 2, 2005)

sweet lord....looks like you've got a wanking claw as well 

you ought to be in a Japanese 60's monster movie...


----------



## Isambard (Sep 2, 2005)

Watersports?

<Looks for rubber clothing>


----------



## the B (Sep 2, 2005)

Not bad work on that reflection


----------



## magneze (Sep 2, 2005)

Like it!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 2, 2005)

I just showed bombscare that, he's very impressed 

Good thing he doesn't know where Agent Sparrow lives


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 2, 2005)

All aboard   

Mwwuuuuuuoooohahahahaha


Easy G the claws for playing with me submarine.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 3, 2005)

Fuck me that's brilliant!  

...but I do wonder what it says about the gal if that's what happens when she's left to her imagination


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm missing something aren't I?
The Bristol/Southwest connection is what I'm missing. Enlighten me.


----------



## madzone (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't get it either Mrs M


----------



## SubZeroCat (Sep 3, 2005)

I love Agent Sparrow 

I think her and I should team up for some photoshop fun!

(I can't do it either)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I don't get it either Mrs M


Kennet & Avon Canal?


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 3, 2005)

I think the t-shirt was purchased from a shop in Bath.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 4, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I'm missing something aren't I?
> The Bristol/Southwest connection is what I'm missing. Enlighten me.




Its Isambard innit.


Straightest gay bloke we know


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 4, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I'm missing something aren't I?
> The Bristol/Southwest connection is what I'm missing. Enlighten me.



The person in the photo is the connection, methinks.

Cool Ms Sparrow!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 4, 2005)

Excellent Miss Sparrow!

Makes a perfect background...lovin it!


----------

